
Pig War - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_War_(1859)
======
cobralibre
_A probably apocryphal story claims Cutlar said to Griffin, "It was eating my
potatoes." Griffin replied, "It is up to you to keep your potatoes out of my
pig."_

